
Ask HN: Is it risky to use React-Native? - dmitryame
React-Native seems like a great solution for a new startup -- sharing codebase for iOS and Android is huge help addressing scarcity of resources.<p>Before starting a new project in React-Native, I&#x27;m wondering, how big of a risk that Apple will ban React-Native apps from their store in the future?
======
Pako
This isn't strictly related to React Native but have you considered using
Flutter? IIRC it compiles to a "native" iOS app instead of doing this weird JS
stuff React does.

~~~
dmitryame
BTW, never've heard of Flutter until you mentioned. Looking into it now. Looks
cool, but... It's just been released? I do not want to depend on a bleeding
edge solution when everything is at stake (I'm talking about a typical startup
execution). I'd give it few more years before seriously considering it. I've
seen the solutions that were supposed to take over the world (which never
happened). SmallTalk, C++, JavaApplets, RubyOnRails. I'm sure I'm missing a
few. While all these are very cool technologies, the "weird" JavaScript stuff
is being the most used language in the world these days (whether we like it or
not).

